# ترانيم Ctv



## in_god_i_trust (12 فبراير 2008)

حصريا- سي تي في- ترنيمة قلبك كله حنان

http://www.4shared.com/file/3590751..._CtvYaRabYa7anan.html?dirPwdVerified=40121eff


ترنيمة سنين طويله مضت

http://www.4shared.com/file/35910783/c3bd1f7e/WwWAnbaMartirosCoM_-_CtvSenienTaolia.html?s=1


ترنيمة من بين بلاد كتير 
حصريا- سي تي في- ترنيمة من بين بلاد كتير

http://www.4shared.com/file/3590657..._-_MenBeladKeter.html?dirPwdVerified=40121eff


سي تي في- ترنيمة كنيستي ارجو لكي 
حصريا- سي تي في- ترنيمة كنيستي ارجو لكي 

http://www.4shared.com/file/3591177..._-_CtvKanstyArgo.html?dirPwdVerified=40121eff

ترنيمة لا تخف
http://www.4shared.com/file/37492654/58cd1f1a/WwWAnbamartirosCoMCtvLaTakhfMa3ak_-_By-MI__M_.html?s=1

سي تي في- لحن ايبارثنيوس 
حصريا- سي تي في- لحن ايبارثنيوس

http://www.4shared.com/file/3591264...M_-_CtvEBarthnos.html?dirPwdVerified=40121eff


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

ميرسى خالص يا in_god_i_trust
الترانيم كلها جميلة ..جارى التحميل
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## صموئيل فؤاد (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

مشكوووور حبيبى كتير 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## remo_m_m (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة 

بجد ربنا يعوضك محبة​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

*شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك *
*+in_god_i_trust+*​


----------



## mino dido (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

بجد متشكر جدا بس انا نفسى فى ترنيمه لا تخف


----------



## cuteledia (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

مشكور علي الترانيم الجميلة دي بجد ترانيم في غاية الروعة ..... يسوع يباركك


----------



## mikoo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## in_god_i_trust (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

ترنيمة لا تخف اللي طلبها mino dido
http://www.4shared.com/file/37492654/58cd1f1a/WwWAnbamartirosCoMCtvLaTakhfMa3ak_-_By-MI__M_.html?s=1


----------



## in_god_i_trust (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

يا ريت لو المشرف يحط لينك (لا تخف) مع الموضوع نفسه


----------



## cuteledia (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

شكرا اوي علي ترنيمة لا تخف انا كمان كان نفسي اسمعها اوي ..... ربنا يباركك


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

شكرا خالص علي الترانيم الحلوة دي​


----------



## دميانا (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

لو سمحتم عايزة ترانيم المعلم ابراهيم عياد و كيفية تحميلها 

     الرب يعوضكم


----------



## veno_2007 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

لو سمحت انا عايزة 
ترنيمة ذي ماغير اغسطينوس الكافر


----------



## fns (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

ميرسى كتير على تعبك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## churchlife (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

tartle hoya 7loaa


----------



## wawa_smsm (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

شكرا ليك على الترانيم الجميلة.

ولو فيه ترانيم تانى ل سى تى فى, ياريت تجيبها لو فيها تعب

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## nashat_shosho (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

ممكن ترنيمة غيرت أوغسطينوس


----------



## شكرى بطرس (11 يونيو 2008)

ممكن ترنيمة زى ماغيرت أوغسطينوس


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

ميرسى على الترانيم الجميلة دى بس يا ريت لو تقدر تنزل ترنيمة (انى احب الرب) بتيجى برضه علىctv


----------



## abooelroom (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

[CENTER]بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين[/CENTER]
الاخ العزيز
شكرا علي تعب محبتك والرب يعوض تعبك 
بس لو فيها تعب ترنيمة يسوع حاكلنا بتاعت قناة ctv
*مع الشكر
اذكروني في صلواتكم
روماني ظريف*


----------



## مريون (22 يونيو 2008)

مرسيييييييييييييي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا
وياريت ترنيمة ( مفيش غيرك يستحق كل تسبيحاتي ) تبع كورال ام النور بكندا و الكوبلية بتعها 
( افضل اسبح كل عمري ربي وقت الضيق هفضل ارنم بكل قلبي ربي و اعليك )
ياريت بدور علي الترنيمة دية و عوزاها ضروري


----------



## megaman (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

فعلا ترانيم جميلة جدا وربنا يباركك بس لوسمحت ترنيمة صغير انا وشكرا


----------



## amir melad (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

سلام ونعمه 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك 
سيكون لكم ضيق في العالم لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## naro_lovely (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

مرسى كتير نورااااااااااا​


----------



## ماجد تيرووو (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم Ctv*

_*شكرااااااااااا بجد مجهود جميل مرسى على الترانيم الجميلة دى الرب يباركك​*_


----------



## lvlv (9 أغسطس 2008)

ترانيم جميلة نريد المزيددد ددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد والجديددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## Dr Mira (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا بجد على الترانيم وجارى التحميل ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## zoser (29 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتوا ياجماعه انا عايز ترنيمه الي منتهي الاعوام اللي بتيجي علي قناه ctv


----------



## Neven Azize (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## كوجى لبيب (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد ترنيمه نونو انا متشال في عيونه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على الترانيم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ramynasr (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة 

بجد ربنا يعوضك محبة


----------



## H O P A (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراً ... انا كنت محتاجهم اوي اوي ... شكراً​*


----------



## ابانوب اسحق (13 أكتوبر 2008)

عاوز ترنيمتين من فضلكم بتاعت مين غيرك لفريق قلب داود وترنيمة سلامتك يا حبيبنا


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترانيم رائعة وجميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## remon_g_p_r (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## gogooo2day (8 ديسمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## عمل اللة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*عايز ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين الفاجر*


----------



## makla (6 يناير 2009)

انا عاوزترنيمه ربنا ربنا


----------



## makla (6 يناير 2009)

انا اشكرك جدا بس انا نفسي في ترنيمه ربنا ربنا


----------



## makla (6 يناير 2009)

makla قال:


> انا عاوزترنيمه ربنا ربنا



شكرا


----------



## MEDHAT KAMEL (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا على موافقتكم على انضمامى لكم


----------



## MEDHAT KAMEL (12 يناير 2009)

انا عايزكم تبعتولى ترانيم قلب داود للاطفال علشان ابنى


----------



## MEDHAT KAMEL (12 يناير 2009)

وشكرا لكم                                                                                                                                                    ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم                                                                                                                                                                            صلوات العدرا والقدسين تكون معكم


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (13 يناير 2009)

*محموعه حلوه ونرجو المزيد​*


----------



## فادى عدلى (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم الرائعه والرب يعوض تعبك...........


----------



## ايمن10 (13 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم مع الجميع * عايزمجموعة ترانيمctv منهم ترنيمة نونو::t30:


----------



## عاطف منير (20 فبراير 2009)

الرب يبارك عمله المجيد


----------



## ايمن10 (23 فبراير 2009)

[شكرا علي الترانيم ممكن اكتب حاجة علي شانctv,],وابعتها


----------



## remon solly (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## يوسف عطية (25 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى خالص يا in_god_i_trust
الترانيم كلها جميلة ..جارى التحميل
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ايمن10 (5 مارس 2009)

ممكن مواقع اللقي فية الالبومات كاملة ترانيم
ولية طلي تانى 
لو حبيت اكتتب حاجة لctvاعمل اية
ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## gonzela2006 (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا اوى على الترانيم الجميلة دى بس ياريت حد ييجيب ترنيمة *هارمى كل اتكالى عليك*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (11 مارس 2009)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممتاز


----------



## Copty- (11 مارس 2009)

*تبقى خدمة كبيرة اوى لو جبت ترنيمة بتيجى الصبح بدرى لفريق قلب داوود ذكصولوجية الصيام (يسوع المسيح صام عنا اربعين يوما واربعين ليلة ) لو فيها تعب*


----------



## sdg (12 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الترانيم الجميلة دى وربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا in_god_i_trust


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

gonzela2006 قال:


> شكرا اوى على الترانيم الجميلة دى بس ياريت حد ييجيب ترنيمة *هارمى كل اتكالى عليك*



لينك الترنيمه
هرمى كل اتكالى عليك
http://www.4shared.com/file/92784923/dfd36cee/___.html


----------



## tonyturboman (19 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا
لكن أرجو اضافة اللينكات الجديدة الى الموضوع
شكرا


----------



## max mex (19 مارس 2009)

اريد ترينة سبحوا الله فى جميع قديسيه


----------



## ponponayah (19 مارس 2009)

حلوين جداااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ماريتا (25 مارس 2009)

_*ميرسى كتير ليك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## eg_20005 (27 مارس 2009)

copty- قال:


> *تبقى خدمة كبيرة اوى لو جبت ترنيمة بتيجى الصبح بدرى لفريق قلب داوود ذكصولوجية الصيام (يسوع المسيح صام عنا اربعين يوما واربعين ليلة ) لو فيها تعب*



يا ريت يا جماعه حد يسجلنا مزمور التوزيع ده , هو تقريبا بييجى كل يوم باليل قبل الساعه 12 بتوقيت مصر, و انا بحبه جدا و بستناه مخصوص, و للأسف مش عندى حاجه اسجله بيها

شكرا


----------



## saidcasper (12 أبريل 2009)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الترانيم و من فضلكم ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودك


----------



## saidcasper (12 أبريل 2009)

من فضلكم ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودك


----------



## saidcasper (12 أبريل 2009)

الترانيم جميلة جدااااااااااااااا وربنا يباركك ويا ريت تجيب ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودك


----------



## venanabil (14 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعه لو سمحتوا عايزه قصيده انت لم تنصت الى الحيه بس لفريق سى تى  فى انا دخت عليها ومش لاقياها


----------



## نانتي (20 مايو 2009)

ارجوكم ترنيمة قم وحطم الشيطان ولا تبقى للدولتهى بقية


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## dovi2010 (21 مايو 2009)

ترانيم حلوة جداً بس انا عايز ترنيمة 
خشب فى خشب مصنوع​


----------



## ayman adwar (22 مايو 2009)

مشكوووور حبيبى كتير 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## nagykhir (26 مايو 2009)

نفسي في ترنيمه يا م ر ي م


----------



## kemo kemo (31 مايو 2009)

ربنا يرعاكم يمحبتة


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا على الترانيم
الرب يبارك تعبك 
جارى التحميل *​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مرسي للترانيم الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

:ab4:
:ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مميز مميز مميز



شكرا

أم النور معاكم​


----------



## JOHN &Fady (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجموعة الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## وطني (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر خالص  لقناة ctv
وربنا يوفقكم ويعطيك تعبكم


----------



## hanysabry (30 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## مينا 188 (12 يناير 2010)

*thank you *​


----------



## ابانوب المصري (13 يناير 2010)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارى التحميل​


----------



## ابانوب المصري (13 يناير 2010)




----------



## Mary Gergees (13 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى ليك كتيررررر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sona_aky (12 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك


----------



## feloo55 (22 فبراير 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IdYXST1LEI
يوجد ظهور بخور من كاس فى كنيسة مارى جرجس بالشيخ نجيم اثناء القداس الاحد ومن يقوم بهذا القداس 
أبونا جورجيوس .
ومن يريد التفاصيل يزور هذا الاميل وهو سوف يكلم ابونا بنفسة ويعرف كل التفاصيل والاميل هو fg98m


----------



## elamer1000 (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## Mason (23 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كتير
فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------

